# Spots to Shoot



## Coues106 (Jun 2, 2021)

Not quite a "firearms" question but I'm wondering if anyone has spots to shoot around Orem, UT. I'm okay to drive a bit but the closer the better. I grew up in Southern Utah and we always just headed out to some spots around Santa Clara, so I'm curious if there are any other known spots outside of a range. Trying to get the young men's group for church out to shoot some clays this month. Thanks in advance!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

There's a gun range at the mouth of Provo Canyon, on the way up to Squaw Peak. Other than that, head west outside of Lehi out past 5mile. Take the scouts on a day trip out to Simpson Springs for some nostalgia, then find a spot along the road that has a good backstop. Always take a small garden pump-up bug sprayer with some water when shooting out on the desert just in case something sparks.

-DallanC


----------



## Coues106 (Jun 2, 2021)

DallanC said:


> There's a gun range at the mouth of Provo Canyon, on the way up to Squaw Peak. Other than that, head west outside of Lehi out past 5mile. Take the scouts on a day trip out to Simpson Springs for some nostalgia, then find a spot along the road that has a good backstop. Always take a small garden pump-up bug sprayer with some water when shooting out on the desert just in case something sparks.
> 
> -DallanC


Thank you! I appreciate the advice. I was leaning toward heading out thataways. Is there not anything closer around Eagle Mountain or has that all pretty much been developed? I haven't been over there in a few years so forgive my ignorance.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

There is a spot there that was created by the BLM a while back, I've not visited it but people here had nothing good to say about it. I don't know what the shooting restrictions are around that area anymore, I dont shoot there. Its been open and closed at times due to fires and people leaving trash.

Other shooters might have better suggestions than me.

-DallanC


----------



## Coues106 (Jun 2, 2021)

DallanC said:


> There is a spot there that was created by the BLM a while back, I've not visited it but people here had nothing good to say about it. I don't know what the shooting restrictions are around that area anymore, I dont shoot there. Its been open and closed at times due to fires and people leaving trash.
> 
> Other shooters might have better suggestions than me.
> 
> -DallanC


Thanks for that; I'll have to look it up but that's a darn shame it's had so much trash. I really don't understand people and the idea that they can just leave crap out there. A number of public dove spots growing up got closed down for the sheer mass of garbage that was left out.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

The BLM range is very short in distance, (more of a pistol range) and I believe only 4 or six cuts in the hill for shooting range. I'll never go back! Last time there ricochets from the rocks were a little spooky. 

With the fire restrictions in place and this heat wave without any precipitation in site, personally I'd refrain from shooting out of a "controlled" range.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

You must be rich.

Nobody wants to shoot their ammo right now due to the cost


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Bax* said:


> You must be rich.
> 
> Nobody wants to shoot their ammo right now due to the cost



You'd think weapon prices would go down with the less than ideal ammunition availability. I look at it like buying a truck without an engine.


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

I was shooting up by Strawberry resevoir till about 2 weeks ago. Needed to get a new rifle out to 500 but only had enough time for 400. Went back last week but looked like it was drying too fast. Sucks as I just wanted to shoot a couple at 500 but didn't want to be that guy on the news. Sad summer we will have.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Whenever I go shooting on BLM land when there are restrictions I always have a shovel and 5 gallons of water if not a fire extinguisher. 

Then where I place my targets I'll dig up some soft dirt to
to place behind my targets. If I am shooting into a dry dirt bank I'll soften up the dirt and remove the rocks.

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

By the time you walk out to 500 yards in cheat grass to put out a fire it is well past a shovel and 5 gallons of water. I learned that lesson when I was a small boy.

Bare earth berms work but they are not very prevalent.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

That's where you have to go to work and create a area. Even if you have to take a weed whacker to it. Then with a little maintenance each time that you go shooting you should be fine. 

I'm lucky in that the area that I go to has a natural bare burm that I cleared out years ago to shoot into.

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Critter said:


> That's where you have to go to work and create a area. Even if you have to take a weed whacker to it. Then with a little maintenance each time that you go shooting you should be fine.
> 
> I'm lucky in that the area that I go to has a natural bare burm that I cleared out years ago to shoot into.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


Around these parts, (Utah) you do that and the next time you head out to shoot, someone else has taken your spot and left a few TVs to shoot at scattered trash all over. Disrespectful Slobs around this state!!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

We have the same problem. 

However if you pick the spot correctly it won't be seen by too many. My problem is others to into the area that I cleaned out. I met one of them once while he was picking up some trash that someone had left. 

Most of the TV, refrigerators, stoves, and living room furniture usually get dumped into a deep wash a ways before they get to where I like to shoot.


----------

